# Breeding Bearded Dragons



## Dynamos Dragons

*Breeding Bearded Dragons* 
First of all, you will need two bearded dragons, a male and a female. The dragons must be un-related. They can be sexually mature from 8 months old. So should be kept in separate vivariums. It is not advisable to breed the female until she is at least 1 and a half years old and up to a decent breeding weight. Both dragons should be healthy and have a vets check before being introduced together. So a 3 month quarantine period may be required and is advised.
Introduce them to each other for a short while under supervision, let them get used to each other and make sure they don't try to get too aggressive. The mating behaviour can consist of :- blackening of the beard, vigorous head bobbing, slow head bobbing, arm waving, chasing, it often looks very aggressive as the male will try to bite the female on the head,jaw or back of the neck to try and get her in the correct position. This is not to be confused with the dragons actually fighting which can also happen. Hence why they should be supervised while being introduced.
After they have been introduced and your satisfied they get along the male can move in with the female (temporarily) until they are done mating. The female should not be put in the males enclosure, as the male can be a very territorial reptile, which can spark the male into being defensive. He may try to defend his area , resulting in injury to the female. To avoid this The male should be put in to the females enclosure.
After they have been together a week or two or are done mating, put the male back into his viv. The female should lay the eggs approx 4 weeks or so later. The female will need plenty of food (a lot more than normal) dusted with calcium and soaks in the bath, if she doesnt drink to keep her hydrated.
Before she lays she will need an area to lay or a laying box. A cat litter tray can be used with damp (not soaked) sand in. She may dig for days and days around the viv before even going in the box. Look for lumps in her abdomen as if she were filled with marbles. These are the eggs inside her .
She will try and bury her eggs well so you will need to dig carefully to find them , carefully dig and remove them with a spoon and brush making sure not to rotate the eggs as this can kill the baby dragon inside. She may lay anything up to 35 eggs.
Keep them in a suitable incubator at 28-31degrees Celsius with humidity around 50 percent. The substrates for the eggs should be vermiculite, or perlite. Which should be made up with warm preboiled water placed in a secure lidded box. The box should have holes to allow air in and the eggs should be put into dents in the substrate made with your finger. The sex of the hatchlings CANNOT be determined by the temperature, as with Leopard Geckos. Keep an eye on the eggs and ensure they do not dry out. If the humidity is low the eggs may canker or dent. Just add some water to the substrate NOT directly to the eggs. It is advisable to keep a bottle of water in the incubator which will keep the water at the same temp.
Fertile eggs may hatch between 65 and 85 days. You can carefully(*do not rotate*) candle the eggs after a week or so to look for red veins around the inside of the shell, however, some may die or be yellow and infertile.
Once the eggs hatch, the hatchlings should be left in the incubator for at least 24 hours. Or until all the egg sack has been completely absorbed. The hatchlings should then be put in to a heated tank or vivarium. Do not keep too many together as they may nip each others toes or tails.
The babys may not eat for up to a week but ensure there is finely chopped veg in the vivs at all times (change when dried out) and offer livefood 2-3 times a day.
As the babys grow you can divide them into groups: large and small. This will keep the similar feeders together.
 

I hope this has been helpful for you and please rate it, for any more info please PM me.
Good luck and happy hatching
Dynamos Dragons​


----------

